# London Embassy and Green Card Delivery



## grapeeyes (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi, I have a couple of questions about the delivery of the Green Card after the embassy interview. How long after the interview is the green card delivered. Also, do you have to be present when delivered? How is it delivered, mail or courier. 

Thanks Tons. 

(I live in the US, waiting for my UK husband who has his embassy interview on June 30th)


----------



## dablue (Jun 8, 2009)

It's is the same as a courier service as they use for a regular visa, which I presume it is, it will cost £15 (cheapest option) to have a courier deliver it. Somone with ID needs to be present at the address for the courier to leave the documents... A driving licence or bank statement will be ok.

They say it takes 5 working days for visas to arrive, I've no idea if green cards are the same. I wouldn't be surprised if they take longer but I'm sure he'll be able to answer that when he goes.

Tell him to take a good book as well, he'll be waiting a while  I was in there about 3.5hrs in total... and tell him not to chance taking his mobile phone in, they have (sensitive) metal detectors as well now.

Hope all goes well for him.


----------



## grapeeyes (Oct 7, 2008)

dablue said:


> It's is the same as a courier service as they use for a regular visa, which I presume it is, it will cost £15 (cheapest option) to have a courier deliver it. Somone with ID needs to be present at the address for the courier to leave the documents... A driving licence or bank statement will be ok.
> 
> They say it takes 5 working days for visas to arrive, I've no idea if green cards are the same. I wouldn't be surprised if they take longer but I'm sure he'll be able to answer that when he goes.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. He booked a hotel withing walking distance so he can leave everything at the hotel. He was going to go visit friends while waiting on the green card, but I am worried what would happen if no one was at home when they delivered it.


----------



## dablue (Jun 8, 2009)

He doesn't need to be at home personally... Well that's what I was told with regards to a visa. I don't know if it's different with a green card?

Just someone who can show the courier that the person's name on the package lives at that address, which obviously a bank statement / driving licence will do.

Tell him to arrive in plenty of time, they hate it if you're late. Most people tend to arrive early. My appointment was 13:30, I got there at 13:15 and there were still people who had the same time as me who arrived even earlier.

Tell him to take a drink too, it get HOT in there!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

grapeeyes said:


> Hi, I have a couple of questions about the delivery of the Green Card after the embassy interview. How long after the interview is the green card delivered. Also, do you have to be present when delivered? How is it delivered, mail or courier.
> 
> Thanks Tons.
> (I live in the US, waiting for my UK husband who has his embassy interview on June 30th)


I believe you are using CR1/IR1

His entry visa is delivered by courier ...
he will get the I-551 stamp in his passport on arrival 

Tha actual GC will be mailed to him in the US by ordinary mail 
usually within 6 months of arrival


----------



## grapeeyes (Oct 7, 2008)

dablue said:


> He doesn't need to be at home personally... Well that's what I was told with regards to a visa. I don't know if it's different with a green card?
> 
> Just someone who can show the courier that the person's name on the package lives at that address, which obviously a bank statement / driving licence will do.
> 
> ...


His appointment is at 8 am. He is very paranoid about being late for anything and plans to be there at 6 am just in case. I will definitely tell him to bring a book and water. Thank you for your help.


----------



## grapeeyes (Oct 7, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> I believe you are using CR1/IR1
> 
> His entry visa is delivered by courier ...
> he will get the I-551 stamp in his passport on arrival
> ...


Oh, ok, I was misinformed. I was told he would get his green card and social security delivered to his home after his interview. Thank you.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

He will have to apply for his SS# in person in the US; preferably 10+ days after entering to allow his information to be available on-line.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> He will have to apply for his SS# in person in the US; preferably 10+ days after entering to allow his information to be available on-line.


He will have probably ticked the box on one of the forms requesting a SSN ...
and on rare occasions the system works ..and it arrives 
but a lot of time you have to cpmplete the SS5 and hand in at the office


----------

